# Forum Ideas



## Blessed_Angel (May 20, 2008)

I was thinking that we could put our ideas out there...I hope I'm not pushing any buttons (I am kinda new here; so I hope this thread is ok). 

But I would like to see a forum for Product Reviews, like for the "As Seen On TV" items. There are some products that money should not be wasted on. And I think it would be great to read reviews of products or appliances that we'd like to try and have already tried. Some categories are already covered (e.g. make-up in the make-up in the Make-up Forum), so this could be for products that would not be listed in any other forum. 

What ya'll think? What would you like to add.


----------



## AfroKink (May 20, 2008)

*I would like to add the function where when you start a thread, the forum automatically searches for similar threads.  This would cut down on repeat threads and let members find the information they want quicker because they don't have to wait for other LHCFers to post in the new thread.  I frequent other message boards that do this.

Below is a screen shot of it in action.  I typed "Howard" as the thread title, and it generated a list of previous threads about Howard before I could even click into the body of the message.

Lys


*


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 20, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> *I would like to add the function where when you start a thread, the forum automatically searches for similar threads. This would cut down on repeat threads and let members find the information they want quicker because they don't have to wait for other LHCFers to post in the new thread. I frequent other message boards that do this.*
> 
> *Below is a screen shot of it in action. I typed "Howard" as the thread title, and it generated a list of previous threads about Howard before I could even click into the body of the message.*
> 
> *Lys*


 
I like this. This is a great idea! 

The search function needs to "function" better in order for this to work though.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 24, 2008)

BUMPITY BUMP.


----------



## Supergirl (May 24, 2008)

BA,

I'm moving this to the suggestions/Q&A forum. 
And we are actually working on a product review forum.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (May 24, 2008)

we def. need a product review section.


----------



## emerald06 (May 24, 2008)

What about a general religion, spirituality and philosophy forum?


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 24, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> BA,
> 
> I'm moving this to the suggestions/Q&A forum.
> And we are actually working on a product review forum.


 
Ok, thanks. 

Yes, can't wait for the PR Forum.

Thanks Supergirl


----------



## carcajada (May 24, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> I was thinking that we could put our ideas out there...I hope I'm not pushing any buttons (I am kinda new here; so I hope this thread is ok).
> 
> But I would like to see a forum for Product Reviews, *like for the "As Seen On TV" items. There are some products that money should not be wasted on. And I think it would be great to read reviews of products or appliances that we'd like to try and have already tried. *Some categories are already covered (e.g. make-up in the make-up in the Make-up Forum), so this could be for products that would not be listed in any other forum.
> 
> What ya'll think? What would you like to add.



I sooooo want this! There's a product I see on tv that is selling tripple of what it is worth on ebay. I would love a review of it from members on here.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 24, 2008)

It would also be nice to have a forum for sales for the week.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jun 7, 2008)

I think it would be easier to locate and notice smilies if they were listed in either alphabetical order or if the similiar ones were listed close to each other.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jun 7, 2008)

Since I'm the only participating, I'll just add another one I thought of..

I think we should have a technology forum where we could learn about all the latest technology and ask techy questions.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jun 16, 2008)

It would be great if were able to edit polls after they were created. I have a thread with multiple choices; where only one option could be checked. But I wish I could change it to have more than option that could be chosen.


----------



## beverly (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Blessed Angel

Thank you. I am actually planning to come out with a product review feature when the upgrades roll out. But I do need a little help with starting the list of commonly purchased products. I just havent had the time to get it all together.

If you can send me a PM - and if you want to help me work on the master list that would be greatly welcomed? Of course this will be forever changing, but I would like it to have as many products as possible when it is first implemented.

Anyone else who wants to help work on this - just compiling a list of product names, that would be GREATLY appreciate.





Blessed_Angel said:


> I was thinking that we could put our ideas out there...I hope I'm not pushing any buttons (I am kinda new here; so I hope this thread is ok).
> 
> But I would like to see a forum for Product Reviews, like for the "As Seen On TV" items. There are some products that money should not be wasted on. And I think it would be great to read reviews of products or appliances that we'd like to try and have already tried. Some categories are already covered (e.g. make-up in the make-up in the Make-up Forum), so this could be for products that would not be listed in any other forum.
> 
> What ya'll think? What would you like to add.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Sure, I'd love to help. PMing you now!


----------



## neenee280 (Jun 17, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> Since I'm the only participating, I'll just add another one I thought of..
> 
> *I think we should have a technology forum where we could learn about all the latest technology and ask techy questions*.


 
I am sooooo with you right there!!!!  I asked for that too!


----------

